# Ams



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

What is with them wanting all my fleet vin numbers for there system


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think I would comply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

So they can take your assets when they file bogus claims on your work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

The homepage says I will be locked out if I don't comply LOL.If I was only that guy who cared


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

That's on the HUD side which is actually not AMS anymore but MAAG. AMS is supposedly helping MAAG get going as they are a new company less than a year old but where able to get the HUD contract in some areas due to minority status. Since MAAG has fully taken over they are easier to work with THAN AMS is. They nearly doubled an initial for me on a property 100 miles away they could not get serviced...............


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

very interesting.I have plenty of HUD routines but am not putting my Vin's into the system.I will just keep the Fannie work and let them find some one else.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> very interesting.I have plenty of HUD routines but am not putting my Vin's into the system.I will just keep the Fannie work and let them find some one else.



They already have it if they have your insurance info as your VIN is listed on your insurance info for all of your company vehicles so no worries. I believe it is a way to make double sure your covered as i don't think you can get a Cert. Holder on auto??

In most states nowdays, vehicle identification numbers are electronically transmitted by the insurers to a state insurance database and are cross-referenced with the vehicle identification numbers on tag and title databases.

If a transmitted VIN matches a VIN on the tag and title database, a valid insurance coverage indicator is placed on the vehicle’s record. This is why in many states, cops do not ask for proof of insurance anymore when they pull you over. They already have it!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Insurance*

I had 2 companies that wanted to be put on as additional insured on my auto policy and w/c policy. Are you kidding me.
I explained that there is no reason for them to have that and their answer was "well we need to be covered".
A. If anybody employee gets hurt it is against my policy and they are out of it.
B. If I get into an auto accident how does that effect them?.
I refused so they wouldn't give me the work. Oh well have a nice life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to tell ya why these companies want to be listed on EVERY policy a contractor has as an additional insured but I can't until the Statute of Limitations Expires.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> I would love to tell ya why these companies want to be listed on EVERY policy a contractor has as an additional insured but I can't until the Statute of Limitations Expires.....








Some of us already know.


Hell I don't have statutes of limitations on me. lol
Plain and simple if they are additional insured (AI) they are able to turn a claim into your ins at any time they wish. Leaving you stuck with paying the deduct each and every time.
Along with requiring each contractor to have 1 mil coverage they are now able to go to the bank and BS the bank into thinking they carry a $100 million policy to protect their assets.

This is the reason that agents such as mine, and others, recommend NOT giving all these service companies AI on your policy. Instead giving them cert holder.
In response the service companies like Safeguard start requiring you to buy insurance, yes I said REQUIRING, from their favorite ins companies and then denying your coverage from a local agent as not good enough.
Reason for that is these guys favorite companies have negotiated DEALS, like politicians, with these exclusive ins companies so that the service companies are much easier to issue back charges on your insurance policy. Causing your rates to increase big time over some thing that you have no control over.

Sound like BS???


It does to me too.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That's on the HUD side which is actually not AMS anymore but MAAG. AMS is supposedly helping MAAG get going as they are a new company less than a year old but where able to get the HUD contract in some areas due to minority status. Since MAAG has fully taken over they are easier to work with THAN AMS is. They nearly doubled an initial for me on a property 100 miles away they could not get serviced...............


Wow! I'm a minority and woman owned business:thumbup: do you think I'm qualified:clap:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No statue of limitations on me either.
The nationals are the big boys in the game and the line they draw is a crooked one. They have their good ol boy network of insurance cronies.
They tell you sign with them or no work. You sign on, something goes bump and they file a claim on your policy and let you know around or after the fact. They have attorney's also networked who will contact you (on your policy's dime) and get your side of the story. They hang up, place your report in the circular file and settle for whatever amount they feel is proper and benefits the National/Attorney. You go to renew your policy and "bam", your rates are doubled or more.
Depending on how you set up your business, this may affect your personal policies as well. So, lets say you do 50K for a company that you "win some, lose some" with. Subtract your 25% discount, another 20% of "lose some" and then say 6k for the insurance they require. Your down to about 21k before you factor fuel, maintenance, labor, materials...
You could have done the same work for a local with no discounts and used your GL. That is why we tell the Big Three Nationals no thanks to their insurance requirements and well... we still get work orders.
Noobies come on the forum asking if "Acme Prezzervation" is legit and they think they can prosper making $100 or less on a 1K trashout. This isn't about leaving money on the table, it's about finding a different table.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> No statue of limitations on me either.
> The nationals are the big boys in the game and the line they draw is a crooked one. They have their good ol boy network of insurance cronies.
> They tell you sign with them or no work. You sign on, something goes bump and they file a claim on your policy and let you know around or after the fact. They have attorney's also networked who will contact you (on your policy's dime) and get your side of the story. They hang up, place your report in the circular file and settle for whatever amount they feel is proper and benefits the National/Attorney. You go to renew your policy and "bam", your rates are doubled or more.
> Depending on how you set up your business, this may affect your personal policies as well. So, lets say you do 50K for a company that you "win some, lose some" with. Subtract your 25% discount, another 20% of "lose some" and then say 6k for the insurance they require. Your down to about 21k before you factor fuel, maintenance, labor, materials...
> ...


Well said:thumbup:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I think about for every post that is put on here there are countless hacks just skimming through waiting for their opportunity to squeeze in and F one of us.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I think about for every post that is put on here there are countless hacks just skimming through waiting for their opportunity to squeeze in and F one of us.


I agree. But at the same time, I think it's ok for them to go ahead and go broke and depreciating their tools, trucks and time as they will not be able to stay alive. I've already got 2 nationals who tried giving our territory away about 7 months ago begging us to fix the hacks work in rural areas that nobody will cover. I've demanded work in the metro areas and then I will do work in the rural areas for them. They've been slamming us the last month and a half.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I agree. But at the same time, I think it's ok for them to go ahead and go broke and depreciating their tools, trucks and time as they will not be able to stay alive. I've already got 2 nationals who tried giving our territory away about 7 months ago begging us to fix the hacks work in rural areas that nobody will cover. I've demanded work in the metro areas and then I will do work in the rural areas for them. They've been slamming us the last month and a half.


As long as it comes full circle to you that is great. All to often though I have had a hack come in at a ridiculous rate for work and undercut me. 
An example I can think of was a sump pump install. I was asked if I could replace sump with check valve for $100.00. I said there was no way. Then I was informed well the other vendor in your region charges that much. Well I don't care give it to him. The National got all pissed treating me like a con artist because I would not do for $100. 
The sad part though is I know there are hacks trolling around on here thinking hell I could do a sump pump for $100.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> As long as it comes full circle to you that is great. All to often though I have had a hack come in at a ridiculous rate for work and undercut me.
> An example I can think of was a sump pump install. I was asked if I could replace sump with check valve for $100.00. I said there was no way. Then I was informed well the other vendor in your region charges that much. Well I don't care give it to him. The National got all pissed treating me like a con artist because I would not do for $100.
> The sad part though is I know there are hacks trolling around on here thinking hell I could do a sump pump for $100.


Fourfiddy . But I install pumps that last, not some harbor freight junk.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Fourfiddy . But I install pumps that last, not some harbor freight junk.



There ALL made in China nowdays. No real difference..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> There ALL made in China nowdays. No real difference..............


Come on you really think there's no difference between a plastic harbor freight for $39 and a cast iron / stainless for $160?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> As long as it comes full circle to you that is great. All to often though I have had a hack come in at a ridiculous rate for work and undercut me.
> An example I can think of was a sump pump install. I was asked if I could replace sump with check valve for $100.00. I said there was no way. Then I was informed well the other vendor in your region charges that much. Well I don't care give it to him. The National got all pissed treating me like a con artist because I would not do for $100.
> The sad part though is I know there are hacks trolling around on here thinking hell I could do a sump pump for $100.







Did they want one that works or one that LOOKS like it works in the pics?

100 bux, that is such BS. You can't go to Lowes or homie cheapo and buy one other than a tip toe pond recirculator pump for much under 100 bux.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Come on you really think there's no difference between a plastic harbor freight for $39 and a cast iron / stainless for $160?


Your using septic effluent pumps for sump pumps??? I'm talking apples to apples. Ace Hardware plastic pump and harbor freight plastic pump = pot and kettle. I won't put a good one in a REPO. Good target to get ripped off as most of our sump basins are empty cept for a month or so in the spring. I usually get around $400 but that includes plumbing to outside as many of these homeowner installs are into septic or sewer lines which is a BIG no no. Now if i'm doing it for a LOCAL customer they get a good one. These Wayne's are my favorite as i prefer a shaft type float VS a tail style float.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Your using septic effluent pumps for sump pumps??? I'm talking apples to apples. Ace Hardware plastic pump and harbor freight plastic pump = pot and kettle. I won't put a good one in a REPO. Good target to get ripped off as most of our sump basins are empty cept for a month or so in the spring. I usually get around $400 but that includes plumbing to outside as many of these homeowner installs are into septic or sewer lines which is a BIG no no. Now if i'm doing it for a LOCAL customer they get a good one. These Wayne's are my favorite as i prefer a shaft type float VS a tail style float.......


A septic what a pump? No standard sump pump cast/stainless. I used a few cheap ones a while back to pump basements. The cheap plastic ones don't last and here the sump pits can be full year round.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

MFS sells some good High Quality Sump pumps cheap:laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

RichR said:


> MFS sells some good High Quality Sump pumps cheap:laughing:


Regardless still a rip off. 100 does not even cover materials.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

*ams*

We were working with Best Assets, then AMS took over. there pay sucked, But we had a lot of properties, last winter I was doing 125 for them. now its MAAG, they seem to be a pain, I only have 30 now. So I get a email wanting a roof tarp, and some windows fixed, and how much. give her my price (one of my routines properties) says ok. do the work that day, new years eve before it snowed. few days later " I think your price is to high" well you approved it, pay up. on X-mas day I had to do a re-secure, inspection and police report for a copper theft. was there 5 hours waiting for the cops. I submitted a bill for the service, they reject it and send me a WO for $25 for a re-secure. what the hell is going on with them. I have to find a better company, or try and go directly to the lenders


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to HUD. Hillside you need a proper introduction on the main page introductions or we might thing you are from Brooklyn Center instead  LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Who is this MAAG company?I do alot of hud routines for AMS but have heard nothing of MAAG yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Mortgage Acquisitions Assistance Group. They are relatively small at this point, and I believe they are simply "handling/subbing" the HUD work from AMS, but I have been known to be wrong before.


----------

